# Stumptown 10/30 herf



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Same location (Shilo Inn on Canyon)
Same time

I need a herf before I spend all night friday handing out candy to strangers


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

Woohoo! Just in time, I'm back on my own 4 wheels now, so I'll be there! It's worth missing the season premier of _30 Rock_!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Damn it, Jim. I need more warning. I am booked.


----------

